# any luck?



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

hey guys, is anyone having luck yet? season is not starting for another week here in kansas, just wondering if things are going good up there.

lots of sign around here, but have to wait for a while... guess there is no choice but to dream for a while and keep playing with the traps waiting for a week to go by.

hope some of you are getting them, the rest of us are dreaming still...
think of us while you are playing.... and working hard, like i will be in a week...

LOL

:sniper:


----------

